# XIAMEN | Xiamen Eton Center | 229m | 51 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 巴哥


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By dagangyou


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By leolin80


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-27 by xiamen高楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-05-25 by Rockall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-05-31 by 城九建










again


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-12 by 金华


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-07-06 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-07 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-13 by dagangyou


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the likely supertall design that we had was just beautiful wow. maybe it is good that i didn't see this building before and therefor did not get my hopes up


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-01-17 by xiamen高楼


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 城九建


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

210m. this video also confirms the 210m design. Pretty sure it should be final: http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/...language/en-US/Default.aspx#/videos/watch/112 however the height wasn't final in the video, they say 250m, so probably design was chosen but not yet finalized


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-04-19 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-06-30 by dagangyou


----------



## freetyler (May 23, 2021)

Here is the construction site as of today. Compared to the last images, the cladding has been removed and they're just concrete skeletons now. There are cranes on site but I haven't seen any activity there for the last few years. You can see the construction entrance looks aged and unused as well.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , no updates?


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

There is nothing going on at this site.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Troll developer


----------

